# Wax



## King24 (Feb 11, 2014)

Just had some wax in a vapor pen for the first time and all I can say is DAMN!!! Super killer


----------



## JoObJoOb (Feb 11, 2014)

thats what i said first time i free based,and first time i smoked thai stick,and opium,lol,and tons of other shit....congrats!,haha


----------



## King24 (Feb 12, 2014)

JoObJoOb said:


> thats what i said first time i free based,and first time i smoked thai stick,and opium,lol,and tons of other shit....congrats!,haha


Thanks man.


----------



## Dr.StealthGrow (Feb 15, 2014)

@*JoObJoOb *hahaha thats funny.*

@**King24* try using a real rig, 5x's better. I was medicating with nothing but wax for a month and a half straight and I got tired of it. Maybe because it was all purple princess wax. Either way I prefer flowers and traditional hash.


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Feb 18, 2014)

Dabs rule. Titanium nail baby!


----------



## Zadooey (Feb 21, 2014)

Slightly off topic but I was offered wax a few days ago at 60$ a gram. I don't know anything about it so I turned it down not knowing if I was being ripped off or not. I live on the eastern shore, how much did it cost you?


----------



## Dr.StealthGrow (Feb 21, 2014)

Zadooey said:


> Slightly off topic but I was offered wax a few days ago at 60$ a gram. I don't know anything about it so I turned it down not knowing if I was being ripped off or not. I live on the eastern shore, how much did it cost you?


I have seen some concentrates at $80 for a gram at the dispensaries in CA. Its up to you to decide what your budget is and how much you wanna pay for something...


----------



## King24 (Feb 22, 2014)

Zadooey said:


> Slightly off topic but I was offered wax a few days ago at 60$ a gram. I don't know anything about it so I turned it down not knowing if I was being ripped off or not. I live on the eastern shore, how much did it cost you?


I get it from 15 a gram to 25 a gram in bulk. But yea 50 a gram all day around here


----------



## DCobeen (Feb 22, 2014)

try this get a glass jar/bottle heat the bottom drop in a piece use a hose to suck it in omg unreal. that is old school all.


----------



## guyinmariposa (Feb 28, 2014)

I have been making bho for a few years, it sure is the hot new thing . know one gave two shits about it last year. Now its the new coke. Roll bigger joints and save your money. A year of wax smoking would put a down on a house. If you dont grow and have lots of pot it is a money loss program. 


GROW---SPRAY----SMOKE----RETAIL NO WAY


Mike


----------



## BasedAF (Mar 9, 2014)

Well where i stay, its around 40 a g if you want good transparent wax, which you do. I wouldn't pay the 60


----------

